# Harbor Freight Dado set



## TheOldTimer

MrRon how many chippers does the set contain and how many teeth do the chippers have? Does it come with a 3/32 chipper for undersized plywood? I am not a purest and have bought a lot of tools from HF including there HVLP spray guns.


----------



## Dwain

I believe there are a lot of ljocks out there that are willing to give Harbor Frieght a try, and are interested in your review. That having been said, I purchased my Freud dado set a few years ago for $74.99 and have been very happy with it. Your post implies that there are only two choices, the cheapest possible and a $200.00 set. That simply isn't the case.


----------



## KurtaKalbach

Dont lump all woodworkers together. I have several tools from HF and they seem to do well. I believe that if you tune the tools properly they can provide the desired results. Having said that, I have been upgrading and I do believe that some tools are worth the higher price.


----------



## dawsonbob

Harbor Freight tools may not have the fit and finish of name brand tools but, with a little tweaking, they're generally serviceable. I live on a laughably small pension, and without Harbor Freight I wouldn't be able to do many things. Just glued up my first project using 12 Harbor Freight clamps. Just one or two of the name brand clamps would have cost as much - or more - than all my Harbor Freight clamps combined. Same function as the name brand, for a lot less money. Thanks, Harbor Freight.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.

I got a email notice today about a dado set on sale for $49.95,I have no clue if the sets any good or not.

http://woodworker.com/8-avantipro-stacked-dado-mssu-166-040.asp?utm_source=promo&utm_medium=email&utm_content=166040&utm_campaign=IRW1312D


----------



## lab7654

If I don't end up with a Freud set after Christmas, I might be temped enough to pick this up. When I first saw HF in the title, I imagined a HSS or wobble stack, but the carbide w/ chippers was a nice surprise. As long as chunks of metal aren't flying off, it sounds like solid tool.


----------



## TheOldTimer

Jim:

I looked at that set and the one from HF and the draw back is not having a chipper for undersized plywood. I hate putting on all the shims, just something else to do to get the job done. I guess I am getting lazy in my old age.


----------



## MarkDavisson

I own this same set, and it has served me well. I get no chipout, but I routinely run the stock backwards (toward me) at 1 to 2mm depth of cut before raising the blade(s) to the desired height for the forward cut. I honestly don't know if this set would produce any chipout if that wasn't my routine.


----------



## gfadvm

I started out with that set and couldn't live with the "bat ears" at the edges of the cuts. I used mine primarily for box joints and agree that they will cut acceptable dados (but not the best for box joints).


----------



## paxorion

I saw this review and immediately thought of the Avanti Pro (reviewed by Brian on LJ). If not for the different tooth count (22 vs 24), I would have sworn they were the same product. That being said, with the 25% off coupon it's certainly seems like it would be the lowest price dado stack available.


----------



## knothead

I have the Freud 8 inch dado set and I have to admit that the "Bat Ears" that gfadvm mentioned drive me NUTS!As do the shims.
I too am generally willing to give harbor Freight a look when I am looking for tools that I won't use "often" (that is a subjective term) but generally I have learned the hard way that if a tool can hurt or maim me then quality is key no matter the price. HF or Top of the line.


----------



## dbhost

I have a LARGE selection of Harbor Freight tools in my shop. Nothing wrong per se, just inspect the snot out of that blade set before use. Their quality control is somewhat lacking, just double check all the brazing and get it sharpened and you should be good to go for years to come…


----------



## MrRon

Oldtimer; The set has (5) 1/8" and (1) 1/16" chippers. Knothead; For my use, "bat ears" were not a problem. If I were building a fine piece of furniture, I would certainly use a better set.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the review Mr. Ron. Recently started looking at dado heads and wondered about the HF model. Now if I could only remember what I wanted it for…


----------



## Jofa

I generally like HF stuff and I've had good luck with most of their tools. I agree that some of them require adjustment in order to work properly. Example is their power planer. Out of the box the blades weren't set up correctly. A bit of tweaking and it works fine. (I just need to get my skills better).

I just grabbed a Diablo dado set from HD. My understanding is that this is the same as the Freud SBOX8 set. I like it very much and I'm not experiencing bat ears.

Wifey ordered the Incra I-Box for me for Christmas so it should be a good setup.

MrRon, let us know how she performs down the road. Like I said, I like the HF stuff and I've had some of it for years.


----------



## b2rtch

This set is sold under different brands. 
I have three dado sets. 
This one is my oldest and my least expensive set. 
It also is my favorite set.
I have it for many years and it always worked well for me.
My more expensive sets are just collecting dust.
Bat hears are no problem for me.
Again, another HF gem.


----------



## lj61673

*Oldtimer; The set has (5) 1/8" and (1) 1/16" chippers. Knothead; For my use, "bat ears" were not a problem. If I were building a fine piece of furniture, I would certainly use a better set.*

Where is the 3/32" chipper that most sets have? That size is essential for undersized plywood sizing.

And if you need, in your words a "better set" for fine work, why not just buy the better set in the first place? Why buy the same tool twice? Not much value there.

Having said that, if I ever were to purchase a HF item it certainly wouldn't be one that spent its life spinning directly at me at several thousand RPM's.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## lj61673

*I get no chipout, but I routinely run the stock backwards (toward me) at 1 to 2mm depth of cut before raising the blade(s) to the desired height for the forward cut. I honestly don't know if this set would produce any chipout if that wasn't my routine.*

I hope this is not a serious post.

Intentionally putting yourself in a very unsafe position because this dado set is cheaper than one that produces no chip out when used safely and properly??

That is pure insanity.


----------



## MarkDavisson

Thanks for your concern, lj61673.

Mine was a serious post.


----------



## lj61673

You see nothing wrong with feeding a piece of wood towards you while the blade is spinning at a high rate of speed in the same direction?

And this to save some money on an inexpensive dado set?

Actions like that are the reason manufacturers need to cover power tools with warning labels.

Good luck with that.


----------



## MarkDavisson

Again, thanks for your concern, lj.

I see nothing wrong with feeding a piece of wood towards me while the blade, set at 1 to 2mm depth, is spinning at a high rate of speed in the same direction.

Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## NormG

Congrats, hope they met your needs


----------



## lj61673

*I see nothing wrong with feeding a piece of wood towards me while the blade is spinning at a high rate of speed in the same direction.
*

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## b2rtch

I agree with Mark, kick backs are dangerous mostly because of the surprise factor.
1 or 2 controlled millimeters are perfectly manageable, same thing with a router bit.
The all thing is about control or lack of control.
Have a Merry and Safe CHRIST-mas


----------



## Jake7212

I went to HF today. Picked up a 22 piece set of screwdrivers for 10 bucks. I did this so i could have some new screwdrivers for work. You see, I work in maintenance and tools tend to get lost or stolen, so being out 47 cents for a screwdriver is nothing. I also own some Klein screwdrivers rated to 600v. These are for a certain job. I trust these tools. I would never use my HF screwdrivers to work on electricity or anything that i want to do a good job on. On that note, i would never purchase any saw blade or router bit from this store because i just don't trust them spinning at such a high rate of speed. these tools are made cheap therefore they are cheap. I have nothing against harbor freight, in fact I go there at least once a week. My rant is more on the view of safety than quality. I just don't trust these types of things.


----------



## MarkDavisson

Jake, if you don't trust certain tools retailed by HF, or sold by anyone else, then buying them at any price doesn't produce value for you. You need to choose items with which you feel comfortable and at prices that represent value.

To me, plunge saws are inherently unsafe. I would not spend even $1 on any of the track saw products that utilize a plunge saw. Such a purchase would not represent value to me. I feel the same way about radial arm saws - any of them.


----------



## lj61673

*To me, plunge saws are inherently unsafe*

So plunge saws are unsafe, but deliberately feeding a board through a high speed saw blade in the WRONG direction is ok? Don't get me wrong here, I could care less what tools you buy or how you use them. But posting it on this forum as if its some safe acceptable technique is just wrong.

Now, how about expounding on your statement and telling us why plunge saws are "inherently unsafe"?
The blade is enclosed, the operators hand is above the saw, completely isolated from the spinning blade. 
Other than the fact that any power tool can be improperly used as you so aptly demonstrated, what is the inherent danger? (by the way, I do not own a plunge saw).


----------



## b2rtch

'To me, plunge saws are inherently unsafe" 
I also disagree with this statement,it seems to me that by design they are extremely safe.I do not own one either.

I lost two fingers using a large wood shaper when a kick back was caused by a piece of shrapnel in the wood, retrospectively it seem to me that if I had known about the coming kick back I could have controlled it . (of course if I knew I would not have used this piece of wood at all)
What cost me my finger was the surprise, I was not prepared to control the piece of wood.
I do not do what Mark does but I do not think that it is unsafe to do if you are prepared and take very little cut a the time, it is perfectly manageable.
My opinion.


----------



## MarkDavisson

"I also disagree with this statement"

b2rtch, I can assure you that my statement is 100% accurate.

"it seems to me that by design they are extremely safe."

just as I am sure your statement is 100% accurate.


----------



## carver1942

Readers should note that Harbor Freight has a liberal return policy. If you don't like it return it. Nothing lost. At $34.99 plus a possible coupon discount it's sure worth a try. I have a 20% coupon bringing it down to $28. I will buy one to use on rough work and save my $100+ set for fine cabinet and furniture work. I too am on a fixed budget, and for tools I don't use much, HF has saved me more than once.
regards
Ed


----------



## jonah

I'm looking forward to someone explaining to me how table saws, with an exposed blade, are somehow more safe than a track saw, which has a blade isolated by a housing that never even comes near the operator. Also your hand is on the other side of a metal plate from the blade.


----------



## shelly_b

I love HF. I have a ton of their clamps, and many other tools. I normally stay out of arguements, but I don't see how someone could say a blade at 1-2mm hight is dangerous, even if the wood is being brought through the wrong direction….so you think that the splinter of wood that it is catching is going to rip it out of his hands and cause kick back? Yes it would be dangerous if it was raised to like 1/4in…but it's not. There are MANY risks everytime you use machines that have sharp, high speed moving parts…but that's a chance we take by doing wood work. Honestly most of my injuries come from things that are not plugged in, such as changing blades. And it is annoying to me that people like to talk about how unsafe little things are that really aren't. I mean, 1-2mm would barely even break the skin! Not to be rude(even though you were rude to a couple other people) but what happened to men with balls? And I see that a lot…not just on this site…everywhere. Men coming to the ER because they stubbed their toe and ripped half of their toe nail off, etc…
Ok, guess I got a little off track. Sorry!


----------



## b2rtch

Well put Shelly. 
I fully agree with you.
Most accidents are due to lack of attention, if you know that what you is not quite safe,you pay greater attention and you have less chance to have an accident.
I believe that the same is true of drivers, the most dangerous drivers are "safe" drivers sleeping a the wheel, a speeder is much safer as he pays more attention.
Once I read on LJ a guy explaining that the never gets fingers closer than 3" from any blade, I always wonder how he can do any work at all.
I do not say that one has t be unsafe on purpose, what I say is that not paying attention much more dangerous than anything else.


----------



## Tennessee

I don't use dado sets much, but have a project upcoming that will make me use mine. I don't have the HF set, since I've read enough tales of flying carbide on this site from HF carbide equipped tools. That being said, most dado joints cut while under wood anyway.
I also own a number of HF tools, and the small 6" and 12" steel bar dark blue clamps I use probably three-four times a week. I think I own at least 30 of them. Some of their stuff is a steal, some of it not so good. You can usually tell in the store how good it is.

One surprise for me, I took a chain off my chainsaw to get sharpened at my local Ace Hardware. Imagine my surprise when I saw the guy using a HF chain sharpener! He was using the latest model with the improved metal chain holder. I let him sharpen it to see how it would do. It was fine, and I used it quite a lot until it needed to be sharpened again when I accidently put the chain in the dirt. This time, I would do it!
I tossed my old HF sharpener which did not have the steel guide on it, and bought the newer improved model with the steel chain holder with a 25% coupon. (Yes, they used to sell one with no steel chain holder.) Sharpened my first chain last fall, and it is still on the saw. No more $8 bucks a shot at Ace! 
Good luck with the dado set!


----------



## lj61673

*I'm looking forward to someone explaining to me how table saws, with an exposed blade, are somehow more safe than a track saw, which has a blade isolated by a housing that never even comes near the operator. Also your hand is on the other side of a metal plate from the blade.*

Don't hold your breath, because there is no explaining it. A lot of comments are made out of fear or ignorance. Or both.

I do not own a track saw but simple common sense tells me that, when used properly, your hands are well protected from the spinning blade, making it safer by design.


----------



## lj61673

*YI love HF. I have a ton of their clamps, and many other tools. I normally stay out of arguements, but I don't see how someone could say a blade at 1-2mm hight is dangerous, even if the wood is being brought through the wrong direction….so you think that the splinter of wood that it is catching is going to rip it out of his hands and cause kick back? Yes it would be dangerous if it was raised to like 1/4in…but it's not. There are MANY risks everytime you use machines that have sharp, high speed moving parts…but that's a chance we take by doing wood work. Honestly most of my injuries come from things that are not plugged in, such as changing blades. And it is annoying to me that people like to talk about how unsafe little things are that really aren't. I mean, 1-2mm would barely even break the skin! Not to be rude(even though you were rude to a couple other people) but what happened to men with balls? And I see that a lot…not just on this site…everywhere. Men coming to the ER because they stubbed their toe and ripped half of their toe nail off, etc…
Ok, guess I got a little off track. Sorry!*

Advocating or supporting the deliberate use of a power tool or any tool in an unsafe manner is pure stupidity. And being "ready" for something to go wrong does not lessen the chance that it will. 
This forum is in some part an educational tool with a high percentage of beginners or first time tool users, who, unfortunately, look to posters like you for guidance.

Using power tools is risky. Life is risky. Don't increase the odds of injury or maiming by spouting some ignorant macho bull******************** about "men with balls" like it's some trophy. Purchasing a substandard tool and then using it in an unsafe manner to save money is asinine. Period.

Do whatever you want in your own shop but don't pass it off as safe here. It's wrong and it's dangerous.


----------



## MarkDavisson

You can put me down as one who makes the comment, "To me, plunge saws are inherently unsafe" out of fear.

lj61673 is right about not holding your breath. I won't be explaining why, to me, plunge saws are inherently unsafe. Not interested in receiving a free psychological exam - from lj61673 or anyone else on this messageboard.

I will say that the Consumer Product Safety Commission ordered a recall of all Festool 55's a couple of months ago, though. The safety concerns behind that order, though, are not related to my own concerns about the inherent (lack of) safety of the things. My concerns relate to all plunge saws - not just Festool's.


----------



## MarkDavisson

shelly_b, well said.


----------



## lj61673

I respect your right to feel that any tool, in your opinion is uncomfortable for YOU to use. 
But to state that any tool, Festool or otherwise, is "inherently" unsafe is to assert that is is improperly designed or manufactured in such a way as to make it impossible to avoid injury.

Not only is that irresponsible, but it's flat out wrong.
Again, I do not own a track saw but I have used one and unless you use it incorrectly, like the idiot that used his lawn mower to trim his hedges, then it is in my opinion a very safe design as your hands are completely shielded during use.

It's also irresponsible to mention a recall for a tool but fail to mention the reason for that recall or a link to it so that Festool owners may learn of it. What was the purpose of mentioning it other than trying to bolster a viewpoint that has no basis in fact?


----------



## MrRon

This was supposed to be a "REVIEW", based on personal experience of a particular tool, not a debate over track saws vs table saws. If you want to debate that, post it in the power tools forum.


----------

